# أرجو المساعدة لقد نزلت برنامج Mastercam X3 لكن تظهر رسالة no sim foundعند فتحه



## abutouq (7 أكتوبر 2008)

* أرجو المساعدة لقد نزلت برنامج Mastercam X3 لكن تظهر رسالة no sim foundعند فتحه 

لا أعرف ماذا أفعل نزلته ونصبته كأي برنامج أجو المساعدة*​


----------



## kheiro00 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

يلزمك الكراك


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

